# Microwave Turntable



## Jgrden (Jun 12, 2010)

Why is it that when I put a cup onto the turntable and microwave for one minute, does the table stop with my cup on the extreme back side and not the front where I first put it????:frown:


----------



## Woodlvr (Jun 12, 2010)

Because it likes you?  Start it in the back and trick it back.


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Jun 12, 2010)

The microwave is on the wrong side of the kitchen...........


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 12, 2010)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:





Woodlvr said:


> Because it likes you?  Start it in the back and trick it back.


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:  hEH, HEH.  Wait a minute!.. Okay so I trick it while it tricked me to unnecessarily reach into the BACK of the microwave. Can't fool and old fooler - although you nearly did. :at-wits-end:


----------



## jimofsanston (Jun 12, 2010)

Turn it around after you start it, when it is done it should be on the side close to the door.


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 12, 2010)

jimofsanston said:


> Turn it around after you start it, when it is done it should be on the side close to the door.


Now wait, do I do this with my hand inside the microwave??


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jun 12, 2010)

If you take the door off and jam the door safety switch, you can stick your head in while the microwave is running and see what is going wrong. No need to thank me, it's my civic duty to help where I can. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 12, 2010)

:doctor:With friends like you............


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jun 12, 2010)

I forgot safety John. Wear a helmet and sun glasses.


----------



## Minotbob (Jun 12, 2010)

Start by putting the coffee cup in the back.


----------



## PenPal (Jun 12, 2010)

Down Under here it would undoubtably reverse the direction and change the flavour to a new variety.

Regards Peter.


----------



## KenBrasier (Jun 12, 2010)

Place you cup in the middle of the turntable...... Or as the sign says at our local bowling alley  "Shut-Up and Adjust".


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 12, 2010)

Take it out of the back door


----------



## islandturner (Jun 12, 2010)

Jgrden said:


> Why is it that when I put a cup onto the turntable and microwave for one minute, does the table stop with my cup on the extreme back side and not the front where I first put it????:frown:


 
It's not why; it's 'who' causes this! _Murphy_ is the name...!


----------



## ElMostro (Jun 12, 2010)

It's lefthanded.


----------



## kirkfranks (Jun 12, 2010)

Because it really needed a minute and a half.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 12, 2010)

John!
Get a bigger mug! (IAP) size.


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 12, 2010)

Crimeny. these are all just great pieces of advice. Who needs comedy TV when youse guys are around.


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 13, 2010)

It's because you aren't wearing yellow socks. 

Duh.


----------



## el_d (Jun 13, 2010)

Add 3 seconds to the time.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 13, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> It's because you aren't wearing yellow socks.
> 
> Duh.


 
And you weren't reciting the correct chant :biggrin:

Heres the correct chant ,

"OWA TA GOO SIAM" ... that should help :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 13, 2010)

Jgrden said:


> Why is it that when I put a cup onto the turntable and microwave for one minute, does the table stop with my cup on the extreme back side and not the front where I first put it????:frown:



Because that's the way a microwave works.. didn't you read the manual??:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 13, 2010)

el_d said:


> Add 3 seconds to the time.


I think this is the answer.


----------



## skiprat (Jun 13, 2010)

John, don't listen to these jokers!!! It means that it's not hot enough yet, just keep nuking it till it ends up in the front again. 
You might need an asbestos mouth though. :wink:

I don't know how some of you guys can sleep at night....giving a guy dangerous advice like that!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## EBorraga (Jun 13, 2010)

I rigged my microwave to work in Nano-Seconds. I can nuke that baby for 2 Nano-Seconds and it turns into Expresso!! 3 Nano-Seconds and you have Cappucino!! Pick your poison.


----------



## Fred (Jun 13, 2010)

Duhhhhhh .... CA is my answer. Does several things, (1) Keeps your cup in the center as long as you glue it correctly in the first place, (2) You NEVER have to hunt for your cup again, (3) You NEVER have to wash it either. Besides, doesn't terrific heat kill all germs??

Now as to how you get your noggin in there to drink it, I ain't quite got a good answer for that one yet. Give me a day or so to ponder it over a bit and I will!


----------



## rherrell (Jun 14, 2010)

Time the revolution of the table and either add or subtract half that amount.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Jun 14, 2010)

Have your wife do it! Then you dont care where it stops, and tell her to be quick about it.


----------



## VampMN (Jun 14, 2010)

Fred said:


> Now as to how you get your noggin in there to drink it, I ain't quite got a good answer for that one yet. Give me a day or so to ponder it over a bit and I will!


A straw is obviously the answer. One of those long swirly ones.


----------



## tim self (Jun 14, 2010)

Are you having a problem with short arm syndrome?  Just how deep is the microwave?  I guess someone is having a caffeine withdrawl issue this morning?:coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## TomW (Jun 14, 2010)

Come on.... ~microwave coffee~?  Man up and get a campfire...<grin>


----------



## timcbs (Jun 14, 2010)

karma


----------



## louie68 (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok if you set the timer @ 30sec.at first time, then cut the time in half !!!!! and the cup will be up front>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## avbill (Jun 14, 2010)

Just STOP drinking coffee and you \'ll never have to think about this. situation that has you in tears.


----------



## D-man (Jun 14, 2010)

It's a paradox... Like socks disappearing in dryer


----------



## CabinetMaker (Jun 14, 2010)

Simply put, the period of rotation for the turntable is either greater or less than the period of exposure as determined by the timer.:biggrin:  (don't ya just love engineers!!)


----------



## Rick_G (Jun 14, 2010)

You should be thankful.  It's looking out for your health and giving you a little exercise you wouldn't otherwise get.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 14, 2010)

HEY, How'd my belly button lint get in there!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!??!?!?


----------



## ElMostro (Jun 14, 2010)

Fred said:


> Duhhhhhh .... CA is my answer. Does several things, (1) Keeps your cup in the center as long as you glue it correctly in the first place, (2) You NEVER have to hunt for your cup again, (3) You NEVER have to wash it either. Besides, doesn't terrific heat kill all germs??
> 
> Now as to how you get your noggin in there to drink it, I ain't quite got a good answer for that one yet. Give me a day or so to ponder it over a bit and I will!



OMG, never thought of this.  By doing this you will have a permanent built in saucer just in case you spill some of the coffee.  Should I use thick, med or thin CA?


----------



## renowb (Jun 14, 2010)

It depends on what's in the cup..


----------



## phillywood (Jun 14, 2010)

put a lazy susan under the cup so you can always have the cup just spinning then you can catch it at right position, heheheheheheheheh.


----------



## fernhills (Jun 14, 2010)

Retired guys,, what will they think up next. Rip the turn table out.


----------



## Fred (Jun 14, 2010)

ElMostro said:


> OMG, never thought of this. By doing this you will have a permanent built in saucer just in case you spill some of the coffee. *Should I use thick, med or thin CA?*


 
Yes!

I find it amusing as to the varied sense of humor that we all have. 

Interesting too, is the obvious fact that it takes so little to actually amuse us! And, we seem to have a great time as well! 

Now, just who said we were dangerous when turned loose?


----------



## CabinetMaker (Jun 14, 2010)

Fred said:


> Yes!
> 
> I find it amusing as to the varied sense of humor that we all have.
> 
> ...


Somebody with a dull tool or a lose quill?


----------



## electricalme (Jun 14, 2010)

put two cup in it across from each that way it wont know were to stop


----------



## renowb (Jun 14, 2010)

Duct Tape, fixes everything!


----------



## RAdams (Jun 14, 2010)

I am with Tim.... I wanna see the giant microwave that has a front and a back. My microwave is so small, even if the coffee stops in the rearward area, it is still only inches from the door! Maybe that is the solution. get a little coffee cup sized microwave.


----------



## Scout52 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bad karma. man.


----------



## MartinPens (Jun 14, 2010)

Put the cup in the middle and it will stay in the middle. If it ends up in the back after starting in the middle, get a new microwave!

Martin


----------



## glycerine (Jun 14, 2010)

Tie one end of a piece of string to the handle.  Hold the other end of the string outside of the microwave, pull it taunt and shut the door on it.  It'll hold your mug right there for you!


----------



## phillywood (Jun 14, 2010)

John youthink you got enough solutions to that problem? it looks like you'd have as many answers that there are members on IAP.
But on the serious note my MIc. has an option to stop the turntable if i want, check yours, youmay have this option on yours too.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> And you weren't reciting the correct chant :biggrin:
> 
> Heres the correct chant ,
> 
> "OWA TA GOO SIAM" ... that should help :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 

Wait a minute...... The english translation of this chant is " Oh what a goose I am"......That will never work UNLESS you open the door with A BLUE SHOP TOWEL.....NOT Bounty select-a-size paper towel.:biggrin:

Bring on the Horse:biggrin:


----------



## opfoto (Jun 15, 2010)

I read somewhere if you line the inside of MW with foil then the sparks would push the cup to the front of the MW. I think it was in Popular Mechanics vol 3 issue 22 date spring of 1932....but don't quote me! 

If you aren't like this 

Then you may be like this


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 15, 2010)

Sheeesh.  I'll not complain again.


----------



## chriselle (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey John,  microwave rotisserie motors are puuurfect for finishing my urushi pens......they're really easy to take out you know!!..:wink:  You win,,I win....!!


----------



## Fred (Jun 15, 2010)

opfoto said:


> I read somewhere if you line the inside of MW with foil then the sparks would push the cup to the front of the MW. I think it was in Popular Mechanics vol 3 issue 22 date spring of 1932....but don't quote me! ...


 
Sounds like an episode of the Mythbusters!


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 15, 2010)

chriselle said:


> Hey John,  microwave rotisserie motors are puuurfect for finishing my urushi pens......they're really easy to take out you know!!..:wink:  You win,,I win....!!


Teach me. :laugh:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 4, 2010)

I think everyone missed the most obvious answer.
Return the obviously defective microwave. if they won't
take it back, post the info here so we can all start a
pile-on bashing the vendor.


----------



## DurocShark (Jul 4, 2010)

NewLondon88 said:


> I think everyone missed the most obvious answer.
> Return the obviously defective microwave. if they won't
> take it back, post the info here so we can all start a
> pile-on bashing the vendor.




WE HAVE A WINNER!!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## leestoresund (Jul 4, 2010)

Between now and November put the cup on the right side of the turntable.
Keep track of where it stops.
If it stops mostly on the left vote Democrat.
If it stops mostly on the right, vote Republican.
(I don't think your choices will be any better either way.)
Lee


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jul 4, 2010)

Did you know that if you put a mobile phone inside the microwave and ring it from another phone, if it rings the microwave is leaking radiation


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Jul 4, 2010)

Jgrden said:


> Sheeesh. I'll not complain again.


 
You have to admit, it is entertaining.............


----------



## austing458 (Aug 18, 2010)

*ding* (light bulb just went on)   just put it to one side so your reaching the same amount both times so you start it on the left and it ends on the right!!!!!!! this physics crap is amazing


----------



## mick (Aug 19, 2010)

ElMostro said:


> It's lefthanded.


 
I resemble that!


----------



## mick (Aug 19, 2010)

Fred said:


> Yes!
> 
> I find it amusing as to the varied sense of humor that we all have.
> 
> ...


 
Fred that's why there's legislation to limit the number of members attending any given chapter meeting at any given location!


----------



## Kev (Aug 19, 2010)

How about just getting a new coffee machine? :clown:


----------



## Mickey (Aug 19, 2010)

keithkarl2007 said:


> Did you know that if you put a mobile phone inside the microwave and ring it from another phone, if it rings the microwave is leaking radiation



"if it rings the microwave is leaking radiation"  

So we do this test with the microwave turned on, right?


----------



## Mike5753 (Aug 19, 2010)

I think it is because you are north of the equator.  If you were south of the equator it would turn in the other direction.


----------



## DurocShark (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't think it matters. The point is that the housing of a microwave should be a faraday cage, preventing em radiation from going in or coming out.

The cell phone test isn't 100%, however. But if your microwave fails the test, it is a warning sign that you should have an appliance guy test it for leaking radiation. There are meters that can be used for the test. 

When I bought my mom a microwave years ago, I paid for the extended warranty from Sears. That included an annual checkup of the microwave. Part of that checkup was leak detection.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 19, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> I don't think it matters. The point is that the housing of a microwave should be a faraday cage, preventing em radiation from going in or coming out.
> 
> The cell phone test isn't 100%, however. But if your microwave fails the test, it is a warning sign that you should have an appliance guy test it for leaking radiation. There are meters that can be used for the test.
> 
> When I bought my mom a microwave years ago, I paid for the extended warranty from Sears. That included an annual checkup of the microwave. Part of that checkup was leak detection.


y GOTTA BE KIDDING ME. I thought these things were leak proof.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 19, 2010)

You could just turn the microwave upside down, then the turntable wouldn't be a factor....Well, it wouldn't be unless you have already tried Fred's CA fix.

Wait a minute...That won't work either.. The 66 second cycle becomes 99 seconds


----------

